# Remembering Sam I Am



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he is a beautiful boy. I'm glad you are sharing him with us here, there are a lot of board members who understand and know exactly what you are feeling.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your Sam was such a gorgeous boy! I am so sorry for your loss, it is so difficult, no matter what their age was. It does indeed sound like he was just a very "Special" Golden!! The fact he loved everyone and everything says it all. In turn he was so loved by everyone who had the wonderful pleasure of knowing him.
As with my precious Golden's I have lost....he is held forever in the memories in your heart. Not time or death can take that away from any of us....until we some day see them once again. I know your Sam is healthy, young, and free of pain, playing happily till he sees you again. Hugs......


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your Sam was a beautiful, regal boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. How hard it must be. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, it hurts so bad, I know. That first pic of him looks so much like my Morgan. She went to heaven Sept. 8th. Hopefully they are good friends by now. Take care...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a handsome baby, so sorry for your loss. may your memories of sam bring peace of mind knowing he is waiting for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

I am so very sorry about Sammy. We all know how it hurts.
He is so beautiful!
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He was a handsome boy...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a Sam too. I hope my Sam is playing with your Sam and they are having a great time at the Bridge.

Please don't apologize for a long post, (which it wasn't) we understand your grief. 

Sam was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of "SAM". I can see how handsome, special and loved he was....No words will ever express how sorry we all are but know that we all care.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy. The love in his demeanor is evident even in his pictures. I'm so sorry for his loss, and for the ache you are feeling. Hugs.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a handsome boy. I am sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sam. He was a gorgeous boy and sounds so much like my Selka whom I lost to bone cancer on Sept.9.
Please write about him or your feelings here whenever you need to, I do.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He was so handsome-I see a lot of Kahli in him, and his Dad too. What a wonderful life he must have had, to have been so loved and what a good boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> "Hope there are pumpkins in heaven for you Sammy Dog"


This brings tears. We called my Sam, Sammy Dog too. My toddler nephew classified everything, and he always called Sam, Sammy-dog, and it stuck.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength today. Sam was a beautiful boy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sammy is an absolutely beautiful boy. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That's GORGEOUS, Sharlin!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Sam sounds like quite the lady's man! 

Run free at the Bridge, Sam.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - it's so hard having to let them go, but it is only because we love them so much that we have to do it.

I'm sure that Sam will be running free again, with new friends at the bridge

Sleep softly Sam


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam. He was a gorgeoous guy and sounds like a great ambassador for goldens wherever he went. May you find some comfort in your memories and the love you shared.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the words of comfort! Sharlin thank you for the picture. It is beautiful.

Here are a few more pictures of the "ladies man"


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*What a lovely boy!*

I ache for you in your loss. Your Sam reminds me of my Charlie, who is lying at my feet. Not his customary place. I fear he is telling me in many ways that his days are getting short. He is 12, afflicted with arthritis and eye problems and thyroid problems and now seizures. I don't even want to think about what I suspect the real problem is. He, too, is a beautiful boy who draws crowds and loves everyone.

No matter how long we have them, it is never long enough.

I hope you find another Golden to trust with your heart soon. I am sure Sam would like that.

Lucy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy and i know you heart is breaking. How lucky you were to havfe had so long. Years more memories than many of us have wsith many of our dogs.

I am so sorry you had to lose your beautifl boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sam was so gorgeous and obviously loved so much. I know how hard it is....


----------

